# Master Jin in Ip Man



## AnnunakiKungFu

Does anyone know what kind of Kung Fu master Jin uses in the first Ip Man movie?


----------



## Xue Sheng

No but Siu Wongfan, the actor who played him trained gymnastics, Wushu, and taekwondo


----------



## WC_lun

VegasWCKid said:


> Does anyone know what kind of Kung Fu master Jin uses in the first Ip Man movie?



Movie fu


----------



## Jason Striker II

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Louis_Fan

Is a place to start.


----------



## Don't.Stop.Bruce-Leein'

Looks like Gangnam style to me. Must have studied under Psy Sifu.. quite effective.
Lol.
All seriousness, looks like a style of Shaolin and Wushu and a pinch of TKD, but quite mixed into it's own. Also very powerful blows too.. plus big parrys and counters for daaaays.

-Be Water, my Friend.


----------



## Ivan

AnnunakiKungFu said:


> Does anyone know what kind of Kung Fu master Jin uses in the first Ip Man movie?


In terms of the movie’s story, it is supposed to be a style of Northern Kung Fu. I’d start there.


----------



## Don't.Stop.Bruce-Leein'

...I was just kidding. Lol

It's Shao Bei Northern style.


----------

